# brauche einen c compiler



## Superbiker3000 (18. März 2005)

Hi!

 ICh habe ein problem. Ich brauche einen C-Compiler für suse linux 9.0. Ich habe aber die CD verloren mit dem c-Compiler. Kann mir vll. jemand sagen, wohe ich einen Compiler kriege oder kann mir jemand einen Compiler als E-Mail zusenden?
 Ich habe jetzt schon seit Tagen gesucht, habe aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.
 Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen

 Gruß Superbiker3000


----------



## Sway (18. März 2005)

Also *gcc* sollte man auch so als RPM bekommen,
 Kann man bei Suse keinen FTP Server eintragen, um die Packete bei Bedarf laden zu können?


----------



## Superbiker3000 (19. März 2005)

ich habe gcc nur als .tar bekommen. Aber damit kann ich ja nichts anfangen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. März 2005)

Check this out: RPMFind


----------

